# Pharmacist Drill Plan?



## fgb1967 (Sep 9, 2021)

Hey, 

hoping to knock up the Pharmacist over the weekend, has anyone managed to put together a drill plan for it?

thanks

Frank


----------



## Barry (Sep 9, 2021)

@PedalPCB has one in the works






						CONTEST - Mark it Donnie!
					

Everyone knows how much I enjoy contests, so let's have another!  To those who are weary of waiting for pre-drilled enclosures to eventually make their way from Thailand, give Hugo and company a break and DIY!  @PedalPCB is re-stocking his very cool drop-in drill template. He was kind enough to...



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Kroars (Sep 24, 2021)

fgb1967 said:


> Hey,
> 
> hoping to knock up the Pharmacist over the weekend, has anyone managed to put together a drill plan for it?
> 
> ...


It looks to me like the Duocast (minus toggle and the two LED’s look to be about a 1/4” higher on the Pharmacist) may be the same layout as Pharmacist.  I’ve already posted a thread asking, but haven’t got an answer yet.  If it’s not, it’s real damn close.


----------



## Robert (Sep 24, 2021)

https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/1590BB-DrillTemplate_Pharmacist.pdf


----------



## Kroars (Sep 26, 2021)

Robert said:


> https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/1590BB-DrillTemplate_Pharmacist.pdf


Holy crap! How did I miss this reply??!! As always thank you!!!


----------



## caiofilipini (Nov 3, 2021)

Did anyone turn this into Tayda's drill coordinates by any chance?


----------



## wintercept (Nov 3, 2021)

fgb1967 said:


> hoping to knock up the Pharmacist over the weekend


Maybe ask em’ for dinner or something first


----------



## wintercept (Nov 3, 2021)

No one: 

Me: replying to a post from September with a corny joke

I’ll see myself out now


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 3, 2021)

wintercept said:


> No one:
> 
> Me: replying to a post from September with a corny joke
> 
> I’ll see myself out now


Dammit. I just saw this thread under “new posts”, read the first sentence of the OP, and was halfway through typing the exact same joke when I decided to read through the rest of the thread first. My dismay to see you commented the same thing just 6 minutes prior is immeasurable. Bravo, you win this time


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 3, 2021)

wintercept said:


> No one:
> 
> Me: replying to a post from September with a corny joke
> 
> I’ll see myself out now





Bricksnbeatles said:


> Dammit. I just saw this thread under “new posts”, read the first sentence of the OP, and was halfway through typing the exact same joke when I decided to read through the rest of the thread first. My dismay to see you commented the same thing just 6 minutes prior is immeasurable. Bravo, you win this time


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## wintercept (Nov 3, 2021)

Omg I deserve it all lmao


----------



## caiofilipini (Nov 4, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> View attachment 18080


Thaaaank you, good sir!


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 4, 2021)

caiofilipini said:


> Thaaaank you, good sir!



I believe it's good. I had to shrink the whole thing to match the 1590BB dimensions and then did all the measurements off the centers. This is my normal MO and I believe it's accurate but definitely double check me before ordering.


----------



## Robert (Nov 4, 2021)

Tayda Electronics Drill
					

Tayda Electronics Drill Designer for custom enclosures.




					drill.taydakits.com


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 4, 2021)

Robert said:


> Tayda Electronics Drill
> 
> 
> Tayda Electronics Drill Designer for custom enclosures.
> ...



I was close but no cigar!


----------



## Robert (Nov 4, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> I was close but no cigar!



I think your measurements were close enough (within fractions of a millimeter).    

I just dumped the coordinates directly from the template file to create the Tayda template, there are still rounding errors but well within the tolerance of the drilling service.


----------



## caiofilipini (Nov 4, 2021)

Robert said:


> Tayda Electronics Drill
> 
> 
> Tayda Electronics Drill Designer for custom enclosures.
> ...


Sweet, thank you so much!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 2, 2021)

What is the control layout from left to right on the Pharmacist?


----------



## Robert (Dec 2, 2021)

Looking at the face of the enclosure the knobs are Boost, Mids, Gain, Volume.

Footswitches are Boost, Bypass.


----------

